# Twin Kimono EXT



## mx49c (Aug 16, 2006)

I am learning this tech, but need some advice.  The lifting forearm strike, is done with the outside of forear almost like I am extending a block toward the attacker & finishing in a diagonal straight arm?  Anyone have an innovative way of explaining incrementally how this is executing would be helpful.

the other question is after checking downward & diagonally across the attackers mid section (after the straight arm in paragraph above), what are we checking?  its not a strike, its not a block... what is this?

And after doing that, I am to step back with my right leg, however if I go into a left NB, then the next shin strike does not flow with the front foot (left foot).  I feel off balance for this shin strike/heel palm done simultaneously.

Last one:  are these shin kicks or foot stomps in this tech?  

thanks


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 16, 2006)

Ask 10 instructors; get 10 different answers. How does YOUR instructor want you to do it?

The "what" can be communicated in this media. The "How" must be shown in person. Do what you can to find a live instructor to walk you though these maneuvers and techniques.

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## mx49c (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually, I was not look for philosophical pontification, I am looking to discuss this technique with others who wish to share their experience.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 17, 2006)

First of all pin and cheat up the circle with your left foot as you execute a foward bow toward "say" 10:30. This motion should cause a break (shorter people should think in terms of a thrusting upward strike/block). Cheat further up the circle and check his posture with a back knuckle to the bladder, pubic bone, solar plexus, or inside of the thigh.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 17, 2006)

I suppose I should also add that if his arms bend after the break your return motion apex before the BK is also a positional check; and, the return motion of any strike to any point of reference is a check.
Sean


----------



## MJS (Aug 18, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:
			
		

> First of all pin and cheat up the circle with your left foot as you execute a foward bow toward "say" 10:30. This motion should cause a break (shorter people should think in terms of a thrusting upward strike/block). Cheat further up the circle and check his posture with a back knuckle to the bladder, pubic bone, solar plexus, or inside of the thigh.
> Sean


 
Hey Sean,

Question:  Maybe I'm just reading this wrong, but are you saying to step up or forward in the beginning?  I was taught this as a lapel grab, with them pushing out.  

Mike


----------



## MJS (Aug 18, 2006)

mx49c said:
			
		

> I am learning this tech, but need some advice. The lifting forearm strike, is done with the outside of forear almost like I am extending a block toward the attacker & finishing in a diagonal straight arm? Anyone have an innovative way of explaining incrementally how this is executing would be helpful.


 
When I do this, I find myself almost hitting more with the top of the arm.  Keep in mind, that this will probably get more of a hyper-extension rather than a break.



> the other question is after checking downward & diagonally across the attackers mid section (after the straight arm in paragraph above), what are we checking? its not a strike, its not a block... what is this?


 
You're checking their arms.



> And after doing that, I am to step back with my right leg, however if I go into a left NB, then the next shin strike does not flow with the front foot (left foot). I feel off balance for this shin strike/heel palm done simultaneously.


 
Your left foot should move first, not the right.



> Last one: are these shin kicks or foot stomps in this tech?


 
Stomp to the instep.



> thanks


 
You're Welcome. 

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 18, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Hey Sean,
> 
> Question: Maybe I'm just reading this wrong, but are you saying to step up or forward in the beginning? I was taught this as a lapel grab, with them pushing out.
> 
> Mike


Sorry I meant front jab off the hip while stepping back


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 18, 2006)

*


			
				mx49c said:
			
		


			I am learning this tech, but need some advice. The lifting forearm strike, is done with the outside of forear almost like I am extending a block toward the attacker & finishing in a diagonal straight arm? Anyone have an innovative way of explaining incrementally how this is executing would be helpful.[/qoute]
		
Click to expand...

*


			
				mx49c said:
			
		

> I execute this strike similar to Lone Kimono.  It is like a upward diagonal block, rotating the forearm to finish with the bottom of the forearm.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 18, 2006)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Ask 10 instructors; get 10 different answers. How does YOUR instructor want you to do it?
> 
> The "what" can be communicated in this media. The "How" must be shown in person. Do what you can to find a live instructor to walk you though these maneuvers and techniques.
> 
> ...


 
Very true!!!!


----------

